# 2 stroke carb problem



## Billy bob ky (Sep 6, 2010)

Troybuilt weed eater. Only when mounted the Primer bulb doesdnt return once fuel comes through carb. Swapped with another carb and also replaced primer bulb along with new fuel line from tank to bottom of carb and new fuel line from return side of carb to primer bulb. I removed carb and with fuel line in fuel bulb works fine for even 20 pumps. Install carb and once fuel returns to primer bulb it acts like there is a vacum on bulb. Disconnect bulb and it returns fine. install carb on a differant eng and works fine. Is it possable that the mounting gasket (block side) is bad as I havnt bought one. This is driving me crazy. I have worked on it for about 5 hrs trying differant things taking breaks when I get frustrated. I am determined to solve this problem. Its almost not worth dealing with but I try and look at any issue/problem as a learning experience.


----------

